
The Guardian’s Summary of Julian Assange’s Interview ()Was Completely False - predrage
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/29/the-guardians-summary-of-julian-assanges-interview-went-viral-and-was-completely-false/
======
squozzer
Truth is treason in an empire of lies.

